# Is it worth applying for citizenship?



## mere1331 (Feb 23, 2015)

My husband (UK citizen) and I (US citizen) are both legal residents in Spain and we had a baby here in December. He has UK and US passports and now it looks like we are headed back to the UK for me to do a phd in October. However, his godfather is spanish and with the uk threatening to leave the eu, I would like to get him spanish citizenship so he can return to spend time here and get to know the place where he was born. I have read that I can apply after he has lived here for 1 year so I have a few questions: 

1) How do I apply and what docs do I need? It seems like it's just his birth certificate which is already in spanish and libro de familia etc., our marriage certificate which we had translated and then I would just need to get both me and my husband's birth certificates translated plus letters from two spanish citizens who know him.

2) When he is 18 he will have to give up his spanish passport as dual citizenship is not allowed-- is this the case? Are these laws likely to change any time in the next 18 years?

3) If we move in October we will be 2 months shy of 1 year. Can I fly back here in December to apply for the citizenship for him? How long will it take? Will it be a problem that we left early? Are they likely to check that he hasn't been here? Will I need to use a certain address? He has two passports so I could send one and travel back to the UK on the other while the documents are processing.

Any advice on whether or not this is worth it? Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mere1331 said:


> My husband (UK citizen) and I (US citizen) are both legal residents in Spain and we had a baby here in December. He has UK and US passports and now it looks like we are headed back to the UK for me to do a phd in October. However, his godfather is spanish and with the uk threatening to leave the eu, I would like to get him spanish citizenship so he can return to spend time here and get to know the place where he was born. I have read that I can apply after he has lived here for 1 year so I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) How do I apply and what docs do I need? It seems like it's just his birth certificate which is already in spanish and libro de familia etc., our marriage certificate which we had translated and then I would just need to get both me and my husband's birth certificates translated plus letters from two spanish citizens who know him.
> 
> ...


I am confused by some of what you've written.

I thought it was 10 years not 1 unless he has Spanish parents?

What's his godfather got to do with anything? Were either of his parents Spanish?

If his birth certificate is in Spanish already, what language will you need to get it translated into?

If he has to give up his Spanish passport, who's making him do that? - won't be the Spanish.

It's also my understanding that he has to apply in person as he has to swear allegiance etc.



Anyway, for EU members, we have to wait 10 years before applying. It can then take up to a further 3 years. Once 'the date' arrives, he will be asked to renounce all other nationalities to get his Spanish citizenship. This usually means giving up UK passport and US passport but they are soon returned!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Anyway, for EU members, we have to wait 10 years before applying. It can then take up to a further 3 years. Once 'the date' arrives, he will be asked to renounce all other nationalities to get his Spanish citizenship. This usually means giving up UK passport and US passport but they are soon returned!


No - parents of a child born in Spain can apply for Spanish citizenship on the child's behalf when the child is a year old.

The child still has to be resident in Spain at that point for the application to be allowed, so if they've left before then, they can't apply.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Please disregard most of what I wrote - brain fade. Sorry




snikpoh said:


> I am confused by some of what you've written.
> 
> I thought it was 10 years not 1 unless he has Spanish parents?
> 
> ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Different circumstances, but I applied, it took 2 years 8 months, Bosslady applied at the same time and she is still waiting.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Please disregard most of what I wrote - brain fade. Sorry


including the bit in the last post about him having to wait until he's 18....


As I posted - when he's a a year old, his parents can apply for Spanish nationality on his behalf, because he was born here, as long as he is still resident here at that time

Nacionalidad por residencia - Trámites y gestiones personales - Ministerio de Justicia



> Nacionalidad por residencia
> ......
> 
> Qué es
> ...




Even if he hadn't been born here, his parents could apply on his behalf after 10 years living here (that isn't only EU citizens btw)

If/when I get my act together & get my application in, I can also apply on behalf of my daughter who isn't yet 18. My eider daughter can now apply on her own behalf, since she is no longer a minor.


----------



## Costachick (Apr 22, 2016)

My daughter will be 20 soon and had both a British and Spanish passport. .


----------



## Kaye Park (Jun 1, 2016)

*yes*

As Americans, we were, obviously, non-European and had to wait 10 years before applying.
We ran into obstacles, paperwork lost in translation, etc. It took a while.
But yes, it was worth it. My kids have worked in the States and Europe. They can move around freely, no visa problems-

And the US accepts dual citizenship. Not Spain. 
My younger son was under 18 when we applied; he was never asked "to choose" and even if he had been obliged to do so, he would have "chosen" Spanish". 
Renouncin your US citizenship in favor of Spain does NOT necessarily imply giving up your US Passport. 
I was told, at the US embassy, that it was all right to do so. 
So far so good, no problems, 8 years later.


----------



## Kaye Park (Jun 1, 2016)

there are 3 of us w US Passports - we were not asked to turn them in.
We were told that the US Embassy would be advised of our change in status (Spain sends out periodic lists of nationality changes to the Embassy), again, the US Consulate told me not to worry. We have since renewed our US Passports , no problem.


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

Spain accepts double-citizenship where the US is concerned; you can be a US citizen and a Spanish citizen.


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

In the case of US nationals, Spain accepts dual-citizenship; you can be a US citizen and a citizen of Spain.


----------



## Kaye Park (Jun 1, 2016)

Is that something new?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

EU/UK have to be resident 10 years also.


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

Regarding: And the US accepts dual citizenship. Not Spain. 

Spain DOES accept dual citizenship.


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

Been on the books for a few years.


----------



## Kaye Park (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you then. It's been a while, but when we got Sp Passports, it was not an option. Very happy to hear that that is no longer a problema


----------



## Kaye Park (Jun 1, 2016)

That doesn't work with all nationalities though.


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

I would also get yourself and family members each a Spanish DNI.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

latfla said:


> In the case of US nationals, Spain accepts dual-citizenship; you can be a US citizen and a citizen of Spain.


I'm sorry, but you are misinformed. 

Spain only recognizes dual nationality when it comes to citizens of "Iberoamerican" countries, Andorra, The Philippines, Equatorial Guinea and Portugal. 

Here's a link to the Spanish Ministry of Justice website, where it's spelled out in the last section.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

kalohi said:


> I'm sorry, but you are misinformed. Spain only recognizes dual nationality when it comes to citizens of "Iberoamerican" countries, Andorra, The Philippines, Equatorial Guinea and Portugal. Here's a link to the Spanish Ministry of Justice website, where it's spelled out in the last section.


 Really not worth the headache. Permanent Residency offers the same benefits.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

latfla said:


> I would also get yourself and family members each a Spanish DNI.


That's what you get if you take Spanish nationality  


As for dual nationality - whilst the US & many other countries recognise & accept dual nationality, Spain for sure doesn't for the majority, including the US - see the link posted by kalohi


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

mere1331 said:


> 3) Will it be a problem that we left early? Are they likely to check that he hasn't been here? Will I need to use a certain address?


You would have to show proof of _empadronamiento_ and swear that the information you are submitting is correct. If you're not living in Spain, isn't that fraud?


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> As for dual nationality - whilst the US & many other countries recognise & accept dual nationality, Spain for sure doesn't for the majority, including the US - see the link posted by kalohi


That link indicates that Puerto Ricans, who are U.S. citizens, can have dual nationality ("Puerto Rico sí se considera iberoamericano"). Maybe that's where latfla's misinformation originated....


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

I have dual ciizenship, US/Spain.


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

Please y'all, listen. In the case of the US, Spain does recognize dual citizenship. It didn't use to be the case years ago; that has changed. As shared, I hold both nationalities. I would also suggest for anyone that has acquired Spanish nationality, to apply to obtain a DNI.


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

In order to obtain Empadronamiento (registering to vote), in Spain, as everywhere, with the usual exception, you need to have a local address in Spain; dwelling contracts may be used as proof.


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

Am confused. Why the specific referal to PR?


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

Info outdated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

latfla said:


> Info outdated.


What info is outdated?

Please can you use the quote facility so that we know to which post you are replying


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brangus said:


> That link indicates that Puerto Ricans, who are U.S. citizens, can have dual nationality ("Puerto Rico sí se considera iberoamericano"). Maybe that's where latfla's misinformation originated....


Could be  

It's clear on the link though that in general US citizens can't have dual nationality with Spain, as far as Spain is concerned - as you agree.

They can have two passports, the US recognises that they have dual nationality - but as far as Spain is concerned they are ONLY Spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

latfla said:


> In order to obtain Empadronamiento (registering to vote), in Spain, as everywhere, with the usual exception, you need to have a local address in Spain; dwelling contracts may be used as proof.


Being empadronado / registered on the padrón isn't the same as being registered to vote.

In many towns you have to register to vote separately, and also, many nationalities don't have any voting rights at all, although they still have to register on the padrón.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Elyles said:


> Really not worth the headache. Permanent Residency offers the same benefits.


Not quite, for you maybe.

For example, if you want a Government job (town hall, police, army etc.) then you have to be a Spanish national/citizen.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Not quite, for you maybe. For example, if you want a Government job (town hall, police, army etc.) then you have to be a Spanish national/citizen.


 I don't want or need any job


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd say ditto to that.


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

I like: En un lugar de la Mancha, de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme...


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

Apologies xabiachica, here's the original quote as requested:

"As for dual nationality - whilst the US & many other countries recognise & accept dual nationality, Spain for sure doesn't for the majority, including the US - see the link posted by kalohi."


My reply was to the effect that link may be outdated. As shared, am US/Span citizen.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Elyles said:


> I don't want or need any job


 I take that back. I continue to hold onto the delusion of becoming a towel boy in a cat house!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Elyles said:


> I don't want or need any job


... the point is that making bold statements like "being a citizen is the same as being permanently resident" is clearly wrong and misleading.

Not every ex-pat in Spain is a pensioner!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

latfla said:


> Apologies xabiachica, here's the original quote as requested:
> 
> "As for dual nationality - whilst the US & many other countries recognise & accept dual nationality, Spain for sure doesn't for the majority, including the US - see the link posted by kalohi."
> 
> ...


Can you use the quote facility please - it's so much easier and clearer.


Regarding your comment about Spain accepting dual citizenship - it doesn't (apart from a couple of special cases).

Whilst you might have dual citizenship, this is not the same as Spain accepting it. Try showing them both passports at the immigration desk next time and see what happens!


If you have a link proving that we are all wrong, then I'm sure we'll be more than happy to apologise.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

latfla said:


> Apologies xabiachica, here's the original quote as requested:
> 
> "As for dual nationality - whilst the US & many other countries recognise & accept dual nationality, Spain for sure doesn't for the majority, including the US - see the link posted by kalohi."
> 
> ...


This is the quote button







- there's one at the bottom of every post 

click that & we'll know who you're quoting.

The link isn't out of date. It's the official government website & ime they are kept up to date. You may well be a dual Spanish/ US citizen. But SPAIN doesn't recognise that.

As far as Spain is concerned you are simply & only SPANISH.


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Could be
> 
> It's clear on the link though that in general US citizens can't have dual nationality with Spain, as far as Spain is concerned - as you agree. They can have two passports, the US recognises that they have dual nationality - but as far as Spain is concerned they are ONLY Spanish.


Well, xabiachica, I, respectfully, disagree, with all of the above for reasons stated previously. We've reached an impasse on the topic, xabiachica. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... the point is that making bold statements like "being a citizen is the same as being permanently resident" is clearly wrong and misleading. Not every ex-pat in Spain is a pensioner!


 solely the interpretation. I'm fully aware of the difference between Citizen and Resident, just having some fun!


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

Is it worth applying for citizenship?

In my opinion and depending on circumstances, it is worth applying for citizenship.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

latfla said:


> Well, xabiachica, I, respectfully, disagree, with all of the above for reasons stated previously. We've reached an impasse on the topic, xabiachica. Wish you all the best.


It isn't a case of whether or not we agree. The official government website is clear on the matter.

As snikpoh suggested, by all means provide an official link which backs up your information, & we'll happily accept it.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> It isn't a case of whether or not we agree. The official government website is clear on the matter. As snikpoh suggested, by all means provide an official link which backs up your information, & we'll happily accept it.


 I swear! Those Americans are insistent ******s!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> I swear! Those Americans are insistent ******s!


As are some of us Brits - even those who intend to be Spanish one day - or maybe especially those


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Now I am starting to see what I can get away with. The Brits here see ******s as an expletive but cat house is fine! Go figure!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

what's wrong with cat house


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

That, am not knoledgeable.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> what's wrong with cat house


 in the US a cat house is a house of prostitution and ******s are only imps.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> in the US a cat house is a house of prostitution and ******s are only imps.


Yeah I know what a cat house is in the US 


I'm still trying to work out what ******s is!!

Btw - the site is owned by a Canadian company, so the sweary filter might not be due to British sensibilities.....


----------

